# Will pay Top Dollar for a Junevile Leopard pardalis pardalis



## bcolyer (Jun 1, 2014)

*I am seriously looking for a '6 inchish' juvenile Leopard tortoise. Quality only. Healthy with zero to mild pyramiding. [email protected]*


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 1, 2014)

Boy or girl leopard


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## bcolyer (Jun 2, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Boy or girl leopard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


 Sex of tortoise does not matter.....Thanks for asking.


----------



## Tom (Jun 2, 2014)

I've got a 12" inch male for sale. Is that too big?

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/south-african-leopard-male-for-sale.93574/


----------



## bcolyer (Jun 2, 2014)

Tom said:


> I've got a 12" inch male for sale. Is that too big?
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/south-african-leopard-male-for-sale.93574/


Sorry....that's a bit to big at the moment. Thank you however.


----------



## seanwilson1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Im looking for 6inch male myself


----------



## bcolyer (Jun 13, 2014)

seanwil said:


> Im looking for 6inch male myself


I ABSOLUTELY CANNOT FIND A QUALITY LEOPARD PARDALIS PARDALIS JUVENILE, TO MEDIUM SIZE TORTOISE. I DO NOT THINK THERE ARE ANY AVAILABLE. HAVE BEEN LOOKING NON-STOP.............I AM NOT CHEAP.........I GUESS THERE IS JUST NO QUALITY PRODUCT OUT THERE!!!!!! FRUSTRATED.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 13, 2014)

No need for shouting (caps), forum etiquette please.


----------



## bcolyer (Jun 13, 2014)

dmmj said:


> No need for shouting (caps), forum etiquette please.


Thank you.......point taken.


----------



## wellington (Jun 13, 2014)

You probably have already, but just incase. Have you looked on the faunaclassifieds.com


----------



## mikeh (Jun 13, 2014)

About a month ago BenAwes was considering selling his very pretty juvenile 6" GPP female.


----------



## seanwilson1 (Jun 13, 2014)

None in Canada?


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2014)

Just to give some insight: Baby season is late summer, and you don't see too many outside of that time. Few people ever want to sell juveniles or adults. They just are not very common, and they are a fantastic tortoise. That is one reason why they cost double the regular leopards. Supply and demand. Every once in a while one will turn up for sale. You'll just have to keep looking. One will eventually turn up. I know a guy I can ask for you.


----------



## bcolyer (Jun 14, 2014)

Tom said:


> Just to give some insight: Baby season is late summer, and you don't see too many outside of that time. Few people ever want to sell juveniles or adults. They just are not very common, and they are a fantastic tortoise. That is one reason why they cost double the regular leopards. Supply and demand. Every once in a while one will turn up for sale. You'll just have to keep looking. One will eventually turn up. I know a guy I can ask for you.


Thanks Tom.......Please do.


----------



## Tom (Jun 14, 2014)

bcolyer said:


> Thanks Tom.......Please do.


I texted him. He has sold everything that he wants to sell. He has a bunch of eggs incubating right now, but no more older ones. Sorry. They are out there. One will turn up for you.


----------



## kytuan (Jun 27, 2014)

i have some nice pardalis pardalis , from babies to adult , contact me at [email protected] for pics


----------

